
Ask HN: What investment insturments will correlate with AI breakthroughs? - siavosh
Many of us believe that general intelligence will be solved in our lifetimes, maybe even in the next 10 years. This will very well change the world economy not to mention human history. What if anything can one start to invest in to reap the coming benefits short of picking individual companies?
======
intellectable
Optical computing such as but not limited to what Optalysys is working on [0].
Private company investor information linked below [1].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2yQ9xFshuc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2yQ9xFshuc)
[1]
[http://optalysys.com/about/investors/](http://optalysys.com/about/investors/)

